# This Pair Arrived In The Post Today



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Now just need to get some straps onto them.

The seller listed the self wind as 1962; the manual 'marlin' as 1969.




























edited text


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Another couple of great buys Deco, :thumbsup: looks like the seller got his date right on the 21J Timex,can't see the date on the selfwind though.

Your collection must be growing fast!

Congrats on your wins,

Sam.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

BTW,do you know how to date them Deco?


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

sam. said:


> BTW,do you know how to date them Deco?


Thanks, I've just figured out how to date the 21J thanks to a thread on this forum. The other one is harder though as the date is supposed to be stamped on the inside of the case back!

Re my collection, I have a few digitals, but these are the only analogues I have - although I have another addition incoming! :thumbsup:

wrong smilie


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

mmm heres the case back (very first analogue case I have EVER opened!). The stamp doesn't correspond with the info in the watch dating thread but I'm assuming the '62' refers to the year?


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

the inside of the 21J sorry for the poor picture:










someone has scratched 87531 onto the inside of the case back:










And the gold coloured self wind, you can clearly see a spring that has popped up - I'm guessing that this is not normal & there was a lot of movement inside the watch when I received it:



















So I pushed it it back in, I actually got it in a bit better than this:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally got some spring bars and some straps(both thanks to Roy) so here are a few pics of the watches all dressed up!



















For going to Leinster games:










On a side note, I received the straps a few days before the spring bars (long story) and priced them in a couple of local jewelers: â‚¬11 a pair in both!! versus Â£2+Â£2p&p for 25nr from Roy!! That nearly 60 times the price!

So I waited a few days & borrowed a couple of bars from another watch!


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice find. I dont mean to be derogatory because i love the vintage style that you are obviously rocking. But i dont like the military style strap. It cheapens what i think is an overall well presented timepiece with some history behind it.

Please dont take offense. Just my 2c


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Now I'd be a sad git if I took offense to that! Actually I tend to agree with you, I changed the 21 jewel back onto black leather.......

.......the nato's are damn comforable though.


----------

